# Debian 10 Buster



## logifech (23. Jan. 2019)

Hi,
hat schon jemand Debian 10 als Perfect Server am laufen? Und kann mir ggf. Sagen ob ich die Anleitung für Debian 9 Stretch 1  zu 1 übernehmen kann?


----------



## Olli2k (14. Feb. 2019)

Ich bin gestern auf Buster umgestiegen. Hauptsächlich wegen pure-ftpd und maria db. Allerdings wirken diese Probleme jetzt wie Kinderkrankheiten.

Zuerst sah alles ziemlich gut aus. Heute war der Server dann fast wie eingefroren und ich musste einen Hard Reset durchführen. Aktueller Stand der Dinge:

Mailman zickt tierisch rum
Dovecot ist im Bereich SSL auf DH Parameter angewiesen. Bis jetzt noch nicht funktionsfähig bekommen
Sury für verschiedene PHP Versionen funktioniert noch nicht

Und im Sys Log gibt es noch so einiges, was man sich angucken muss. Bin zum ersten mal auf ein testing Release gegangen, werde das aber wohl so schnell nicht wieder machen.


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2019)

Aus dem Grunde passe ich ISPConfig immer erst an ein neues OS Release an wenn es stable ist, denn da kann sich noch so einiges ändern und am Ende mache ich die Arbeit sonst mehrfach. Ich würde einen meiner Produktivserver auch frühestens ein halbes jahr nach einem Debian Major Release auf die neue Version hoch ziehen, dann sind die Kinderkrankheiten raus


----------



## logifech (14. Feb. 2019)

Für mich ist der springende Punkt warum ich gerne auf Buster wechseln würde der, dass dort nativ TLSv1.3 unterstützt wird.


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2019)

Nur interessehalber, warum ist das für Dich so wichtig? Ich würde es derzeit so einschätzen dass TLS 1.1 und 1.2 doch durchaus noch ein akzeptables Sicherheitsniveau darstellen für normale websites und Anwendungen.


----------



## logifech (15. Feb. 2019)

TLSv1.1 ist mir schon zu veraltet und TLSv1.3 bietet einfach noch eine Höhere Sicherheit. Ich habe bei mir ausschließlich nur noch TLSv1.2 im Betrieb auf meinen Servern. Meine privaten Websites sind sogar zusätzlich nur noch über HTTPS mit HSTS aufrufbar. Da ich generell großen Wert auf Sichehreiz lege.


----------



## florian030 (15. Feb. 2019)

Zu dovecot:
ssl_dh=</path/to/dh.pem


			SSL/DovecotConfiguration - Dovecot Wiki


----------



## Olli2k (15. Feb. 2019)

Zitat von florian030:


> Zu dovecot:
> 
> ssl_dh=</path/to/dh.pem
> 
> ...



Danke, habe das Problem mittlerweile behoben. Allerdings ist die syslog immer noch voll mit dovecot Fehlern. Aber zumindest der Login funktioniert wieder.


@Till 

Generell gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, allerdings war es für mich nicht akzeptabel, dass mittlerweile 3 FTP Clients nicht mehr kompatibel zum Stretch pure-ftpd sind. Klar, eine manuelle Installation eines aktuellen package war möglich, aber die brauchte dann mind. MariaDB 10.2. Dadurch haben dann diverse andere Pakete nicht mehr funktioniert.. die Kette schien unendlich. Ich wollte da nicht in einer langen Liste enden, die voller Pakete Pakete ist, die ich manuell warten muss.


Läuft jetzt soweit alles ganz gut, naja, bis auf das ich aktuell etwas erleben darf, was ich von Linux noch gar nicht kannte. Das System friert fast ein. Offensichtlich arbeitet der auth server irgendwann nicht mehr seine queue ab. Top sieht weiterhin gut aus, aber die Shell ist suuuuper langsam und der Apache ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Bisher habe ich immer einen hardreset machen müssen, da shutdown -r now nicht funktioniert hat. Dachte zunächst das ist mein "geprutschter" Mailman conf fix, aber eine Deinstallation des Paket hat nicht geholfen. Heute habe ich festgestellt, dass ein restart von Postfix die Situation wieder in Ordnung bringt, die Logs sagen aber nicht viel. Während des Freeze wird das Sys-Log mit:



```
Feb 15 08:00:56 isp3 postfix/smtpd[5241]: lost connection after CONNECT from unknown[90.173.78.191]

Feb 15 08:00:56 isp3 postfix/smtpd[5241]: disconnect from unknown[90.173.78.191] commands=0/0

Feb 15 08:00:56 isp3 postfix/smtpd[5241]: connect from unknown[unknown]
```

geflutet. Und nach dem Postfix restart gab es dann ca. tausende Cron  Einträge:


```
Feb 15 11:18:42 isp3 CRON[7889]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done)

Feb 15 11:18:42 isp3 CRON[7888]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron.sh 2>&1 | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done)

Feb 15 11:18:42 isp3 CRON[7890]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done)

Feb 15 11:18:42 isp3 CRON[7893]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done)

Feb 15 11:18:42 isp3 CRON[7891]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron.sh 2>&1 | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done)
```

Und noch diese hier:

Feb 15 11:19:08 isp3 dbus-daemon[573]: [system] Connection has not authenticated soon enough, closing it (auth_timeout=30000ms, elapsed: 30009ms)


Feb 15 11:18:45 isp3 dbus-daemon[573]: [system] The maximum number of active connections for UID 0 has been reached (max_connections_per_user=256)


Feb 15 10:59:49 isp3 postfix/master[32164]: warning: unix_trigger_event: read timeout for service private/tlsmgr

Feb 15 11:00:56 isp3 postfix/smtpd[6890]: warning: problem talking to server private/tlsmgr: Connection timed out


Das System erwacht also aus dem Dornröschenschlaf und holt sofort alles verpasste nach...


----------



## Olli2k (8. März 2019)

Sorry, dass ich den Thread noch einmal missbrauche, allerdings ist mein Dovecot Problem immer noch existent. Ich hatte gehofft, dass es zeitnah einen testing patch geben würde aber nach diversen Wochen bin ich heute noch einmal tätig geworden.

Durch Zufall bin ich auf: http://xi.dovecot.fi/debian/dists/testing-auto/dovecot-2.3/
gestoßen, wo es alle paar Stunden ein Update gibt, dort ist natürlich auch schon der MySQL Fix enthalten. Nach der Installation des aktuellen Paket sieht auch alles gut aus, allerdings finde ich keine 2.3.6 Version für das Paket:
dovecot-auth-lua

Meine daher lautet die aktuelle Frage, was wird bei den von ISPconfig kontrollierten Elementen dadurch beeinträchtigt?


----------



## Till (8. März 2019)

Denke nicht, dass ISPConfig das benötigt.


----------

